# GASP! Random Eclipse



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

I can't believe I have to work every Thursday and will miss THIS

DROOL!


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

those pants!!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I think I just inhaled my printer I gasped so hard.









WOW!!!

So are they all auctions?


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imgr8ful*
those pants!!!























I know they actually took my breath away!









So, they are auctions? How long is the auction open for? Does this mean I have a chance?














:LOL


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

wow, what a show of art!


----------



## mrs rockstar (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh man....such gorgeous stuff!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I can't breathe...did I just see all that fabulous fluff????? OMG...that fuzbaby stuff, the fluffymail set...the BBH COVER







. Better warm up the PP account, everything was just breath-takingly gorgeous


----------



## abbyskeeper (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow.......

Um, wow..........

Looks like they're all auctions, though - but "no snipe", so you'll only be outbid if you're unwilling to go higher









But that means I'm probably out of the running for the things I want. I'll just try anyways


----------



## organicmommy (May 16, 2005)

Those pants are totally awesome!

I actually have a pair of pants on order in a similar colorway! I am so excited I think they'll be the most worn pair of longies we own!


----------



## mrs rockstar (Apr 20, 2005)

This may be a silly question...but why do they have prices if it's going to be an auction?


----------



## pugmom (May 23, 2005)

WOW! Love those pants and that luxe set! I wonder if they will stock any non-auction stuff. All those are going to go waaaaay out of my price range.

Fun to drool though!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

OMG Im DYEING over the fuzbaby!!!!

The prices listed are the starting prices for the auctions(I assume), the fuzbabys are already out of my price range and they havent even started :LOL


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Everything is gorgeous!!! Too bad I'm on the wagon - darn remodel LOL!!!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

just when I am weaning myself off of fluff purchases, I casually drop by and then see this?!?!?!?! oh boy....I am in trouble...:LOL


----------



## apmama (Jul 22, 2004)

**picking jaw up off the floor** oh my...well shoot, I'm just speechless....


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Everything is beautiful, just beatiful. I'm sad they're all auctions though. At least there aren't any Fussybutts for me to moon over and then morn the loss of. Silver lining, silver lining...


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

I love those Fuzbabies!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

That new style of Fuzbaby looks like my dream diaper! I love all my FuzGarden diapers, but those look like they would be perfect!!!!


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

My goodness. I am in love with several items there. That FM dress set is to die for







Oh my pp is going to be feeling a deep hole if I am too win it.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nohomama*
Everything is beautiful, just beatiful. I'm sad they're all auctions though. At least there aren't any Fussybutts for me to moon over and then morn the loss of. Silver lining, silver lining...

nohomama...a quote from Karen's email:

"Keep checking in. We have a a few artists who are still working on
listing their items and we just might have a full eclipse on our
opening day!"

There just might be some Fussybutt sets..and hopefully some Kiwi stuff too









ETA: I'll be mourning with you though...I may try to win something, but honestly I'd rather buy the girls some comfy winter goodies...maybe some Wool/silk Ruskovillas


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

i think i can say i







every piece of fluff on there.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow... INCREDIBLE stuff. The fact that they're auctions mean I could actually bid on something if I wanted it! :LOL

I know the prices will be so much higher, but I love the auctions... it means the WAHM's will be paid much better for the incredible products they've made!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

HOLEEEEEEEEEEEY *BLEEP*









Seriously I cussed when I saw the stuff. That FM dress set is too DIE for! I've seriously never seen so much awesome stuff at one time. I'm in so so so so so so so so so so so so much trouble!


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
nohomama...a quote from Karen's email:

"Keep checking in. We have a a few artists who are still working on
listing their items and we just might have a full eclipse on our
opening day!"

There just might be some Fussybutt sets..and hopefully some Kiwi stuff too









You've shattered my delusion. Better to feel the heartbreak now, I suppose...

Where'd the email come from? I sense there's a list I'm not on but should be.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nohomama*
Where'd the email come from? I sense there's a list I'm not on but should be.









:







:


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

I just got an email notice from Maria of Kiwi Pie and look at this and this and this. Oy, they make my heart hurt with longing.


----------



## grypx831 (May 22, 2005)

That dress set is to die for - I'm so glad it's too big for my girl


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Hmmm...was it the hyenacart yahoo group? Maybe it came from the KSS yahoo group. I'll go check









ETA: The email was from the KSS yahoo group


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Yes I saw, very yummy. Thank GOD Braedon does only a simple stash now or Id be all over everything. Everything is WAY too big for my girl but its ALL gorgeous. Id grab that Fm dress set if I knew she was gonna ever fit into size 2, but she'll be 4 months on the 25th and still fits into half of her nb stash!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## Kewpie (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, wow, wow.

That's it I'm off the wagon.

Wow.


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

Does anyone know if they will always be auctions?


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Wow beautiful stuff, to rich for my pp though, but you bet your bippy I will be watching you ladies duke it out :LOL


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Wow beautiful stuff, to rich for my pp though, but you bet your bippy I will be watching you ladies duke it out :LOL


Me, too! I think I might bid on the KSS pants...just to get the ball rolling, ya know. And to see what it feels like to almost own a pair for a couple of minutes!! :LOL


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

are there enough hyenas left for these







: (it just seems like most posts are about hyenas simplying, yadda yadda yadda no paypal yadda yadda







: )

not really meaning to be snarky, it just seems even the hyena market has hit a lull...

Otoh, I think random eclipse has amazing things up for sale/auction.

(maybe I should go back to m box now







)


----------



## mrs rockstar (Apr 20, 2005)

Alas, the fact that it's auctions knocks me out of the running completely. Here's hoping it's not always like that :LOL


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
are there enough hyenas left for these







: (it just seems like most posts are about hyenas simplying, yadda yadda yadda no paypal yadda yadda







: )

not really meaning to be snarky, it just seems even the hyena market has hit a lull...

Otoh, I think random eclipse has amazing things up for sale/auction.

(maybe I should go back to m box now







)









: Even a dead hyena will become resurrected for this one! :LOL Seriously though...I am pretty sure these will have PLENTY of bids on them


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
are there enough hyenas left for these







: (it just seems like most posts are about hyenas simplying, yadda yadda yadda no paypal yadda yadda







: )

The same thought crossed my mind too. Not only are people simplifying and short on cash, the resale market blows right now. Even if all that doesn't factor into this stocking and these auctions, I wonder if it eventually will have an overall effect on how much people are willing to bid on hyena items. You know, supply and demand and all that other economic hooey.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Virg, not dead here, just my kids teeth are before his knickers







:LOL


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous fluff!!!! I did just what you did, Traci, cussed when I opened the preview. Man, oh man, does this congo set the heart to longing! I would love to have any one of the wonderful items, but I am especially tempted by the sets with long sleeved tops. Luckily, the Kiwi sets are too small, but that Luxe set has my heart thumping and the Fluffymail romper







!!!!


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

That fluff is beautiful!!! (And I get paid soon too....) After 7 months of little to no buying I think i need a treat!! Hmmmm....which one should I chase after.... :LOL


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

LOL ...I didn't see this thread ... I just about peed myself when I saw the fuz email ....

ETA ...and I don't think there's any specific day that they'll stock so that'll be cool.


----------



## AdoptMom (Oct 8, 2004)

Gorgeous - every piece of it!









Thank heavens DS is PL (well, for my paypal account anyway). I'll enjoy watching the auctions, though.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I just noticed that the fcb shirt & dipe are dyed to match the kss pants

now THAT would have to be my favorite set EVER


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

That, I believe, is the most gorgeous collection of diapers I have ever seen! Wow! That Fuzbaby Harvest Crescent wool cover- what a work of art! All of them are works of art. Just beautiful.

There will be some very lucky mams that win those auctions. I know they will be way too rich for my blood!


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

I _really_ love love love the all of the Fuzbaby stuff. I've never wanted a dipe that bad before, It's SO beautiful!

-tries to jedi mind trick my bank account into a + balance-


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow on the fuz... JUST GORGEOUS!!!!









So, who is going to be bidding on what? (Besides Jesse getting the ball rolling on the KSS pants...







) I really covet the GN Fuz stuff, myself, and have always dreamed of a fussybutt set, but not sure I'll even bother bidding as I know it will go high AND this stuff all goes on auction after midnight my time and I don't stay up that late anymore now that I am rotisserie style family bed breastfeeding two all night and have to start my snoozing by 10pm so that when mini-bug awakes for good by 8am, I've had enough sleep in between all the crazy nursings. So, I guess no random eclipse for me.


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

I probably am out of the running for everything. I know with them being auctions everything will be out of my price range. Although I would love that Pink Chocolate Embroidered Jumper, Diaper & Cover Set , the med butterfly kiwi pie, the KSS longies, to name a few.


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

oh i want everything :LOL


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Wow on the fuz... JUST GORGEOUS!!!!









So, who is going to be bidding on what? (Besides Jesse getting the ball rolling on the KSS pants...







) I really covet the GN Fuz stuff, myself, and have always dreamed of a fussybutt set, but not sure I'll even bother bidding as I know it will go high AND this stuff all goes on auction after midnight my time and I don't stay up that late anymore now that I am rotisserie style family bed breastfeeding two all night and have to start my snoozing by 10pm so that when mini-bug awakes for good by 8am, I've had enough sleep in between all the crazy nursings. So, I guess no random eclipse for me.









Awww...mama!







Rotisserie style nursing...I'd be







: if I didnt' feel so badly for you! I know what it's like! I hope you are able to get some rest at least!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I SO wish I could bid, but we are STILL paying off the bills from Orion's tonsilectomy. I cannot believe how much they are and we have great insurance. He wasn't even in the hospital for a full day. I can't imagine how high someone's bills would be if they were in for a prolonged period of time. They probably would be paying them for years. Sigh. . . .

Beautiful fluff.


----------



## vicnoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow! Just.....Wow!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

OMG if only I hadn't just bought $70 worth of wool off Ebay...


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't have the money but if I did I'd get that set with the black shirt and blue trim. Its fabulous!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Did anyone else notice that the medium blue set from Kiwi Pie is coming with a KP tester diaper?!?!?


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Bear*
Did anyone else notice that the medium blue set from Kiwi Pie is coming with a KP tester diaper?!?!?











I almost could do fitteds for that! :LOL


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

I love everything, but would LOVE to win the FM shirt/dipe set and the KSS longies. The colors would look soooo great on my little guy. But...we want to move home in less than a year, which means that all our extra cash (read, that which isn't already going toward bills) should go toward fixing the house up for resale and paying down our debt. I'm just going to have to go to the library on Friday afternoon so that I can't even try to bid.


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

I am in love with the cashmere little fishy set! I need a 1000 post dipe still. :LOL


----------



## navygirl (Jun 3, 2005)

I love all of the fluff. I can't decide what item(s) are my favorites.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2orionplus1*
I SO wish I could bid, but we are STILL paying off the bills from Orion's tonsilectomy. I cannot believe how much they are and we have great insurance. He wasn't even in the hospital for a full day. I can't imagine how high someone's bills would be if they were in for a prolonged period of time. They probably would be paying them for years. Sigh. . . .

How's Orion doing? I know what you mean about the bills. Thank God for awesome insurance because my dd's bills since the day she was born have gone over $1 *million*. I would never be able to pay that off but my insurance (Tricare) has paid everything except $34 and that was for a couple of meds that I couldn't get on base.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Aw thanks for asking.







He first had tubes put in and adenoids out a year ago and his frequent ear infections/fevers turned into recurrent tonsilitis w/very high fevers. So the tonsils came out. Since then it has made a huge difference in how sick he gets. Before a minor cold would turn into a 105 degree fever, and now he gets little cold. So hands down, the money was well worth my little guy's health. Our insurance has a $1,000 deductible, but the hospital got tricky and gave us one bill for them, one for the anesthestiologist and one for the ENT. He was only admitted as an in-patient for one day. . .a prolonged stay might have killed us. :LOL


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I would very much like to own the FM set and the matching KSS pants.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShabbyChic*
I would very much like to own the FM set and the matching KSS pants.

Oh good!! After everyone said they were on the wagon, I thought if I started the bidding on the pants I might end up w/ them for real. And my DH would absolutely not be happy w/ me!!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok, so I've been avoiding this forum, but as soon as I saw the previews, I knew I had to come find this thread. My jaw hit the floor when I saw the FM pink chocolate set. But I can't tell you what I promised DH so that I could bid on it....since MDC is a family site and all. :LOL


----------



## MommytoWyatt (Aug 29, 2004)

Gorgeous!! What Artists!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
Ok, so I've been avoiding this forum, but as soon as I saw the previews, I knew I had to come find this thread. My jaw hit the floor when I saw the FM pink chocolate set. But I can't tell you what I promised DH so that I could bid on it....since MDC is a family site and all. :LOL

Hey! That is my tactic! :LOL

ETA: I think everything there is gorgeous but I dunno if I am going to bid on anything







The pink and orange KP is so me but I don't think the cover would fit kai and I already have a KP cover like that... those KSS pants though... mmmmmmm.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
Ok, so I've been avoiding this forum, but as soon as I saw the previews, I knew I had to come find this thread. My jaw hit the floor when I saw the FM pink chocolate set. But I can't tell you what I promised DH so that I could bid on it....since MDC is a family site and all. :LOL









:

been getting lessons from Kate, have you?!







:LOL


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

I do believe the KSS email said they are TWENTY FOUR hour auctions.... SO they will still be going on Angelica when you wake,









Me personally I am going to try to stay busy for a straight 24 hours to purposefully miss it... but you know sometimes the vortex of hyenadom it too powerful to fight. :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My3babes*
I do believe the KSS email said they are TWENTY FOUR hour auctions.... SO they will still be going on Angelica when you wake,









Oh!


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

I love the KSS pants, but they are too big. I'm tempted by the LF stargazer set and the black Luxe set. My absolute favorite though is the FM dress set. If I thought there was anyway Lauren would fit in it this year, I'd be going really high on it. I'm hoping that maybe whoever gets it will sell it to me next fall, assuming L is big enough then.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I have been staring and drooling at the offerings there but you know what I keep thinking, you guys???? :LOL This is funny. I keep thinking.... but I could get x,y,z from my next Precious Coverings custom order with ___ amount of money instead! (And I haven't even gotten more than half of my FIRST custom order with Lisa yet, but I'm already planning a later-in-the-fall second custom order because I'm soooooo hooked on her stuff and her medium trim cut fits both boys soooooooo well and I just love her stuff). I think it's official: I only have eyes for PC dipes and select-knit wool! :LOL (Meaning, Nickers w/ LTK merino, MM, or Curly Purly using Morwenna-dyed-special-MM-colorway-yarn) Am I just the most committed customer Lisa ever had or what???? :LOL


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

OMG Fussybutt added an OV dress set.

AN OV DRESS SET! OMG! Anything made out of OV is great, but a dress....droooooooool! I'm in so so much trouble *FAINT*


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

holy crap - that's beyond gorgeous - so glad i don't have a girl right now!


----------



## pugmom (May 23, 2005)

I think I save a ton of $$ having a boy!!

Now who wants to make some OV stuff for adults??? mmm.....


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

thud

Oh Fussybutt... how do i love thee? let me count the ways

1 - Gorgeous colourways
2 - Gorgeous embroidery
3 - impreccable sewing
4 - Christy is TOTALLY hot
5 - Super sweet mama
6 - the sets.... oh her sets
7 - Did I mention Christy was H-O-T?

There is more but I shall stop at lucky seven :LOL


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

That dress set is to die for!!! My bank account thanks FB that the pants are too small. It doesn't matter, you will probably hear a loud thud as I fall off the wagon for that Luxe set.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
thud

Oh Fussybutt... how do i love thee? let me count the ways

1 - Gorgeous colourways
2 - Gorgeous embroidery
3 - impreccable sewing
4 - Christy is TOTALLY hot
5 - Super sweet mama
6 - the sets.... oh her sets
7 - Did I mention Christy was H-O-T?

There is more but I shall stop at lucky seven :LOL

kate, do you have a crush on christy?

both sets are so incredibly gorgeous. my gal NEEDS that dress.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Pity party beginning.....

I want those KSS pants sooooooooooo badly it isn't even funny. I even had a dream about them last night!







However, w/ DH's job the way it is right now, there is *no* way that I could possibly justify what they are going for. Not that they shouldn't go for a truckload...it's just not in the realm of possibility for me right now.

Anyway...pity party over!







I can't wait to see the lucky babe modeling those amazing pants whenever they make it to their new home! And, here's







: that DH's job will be permanent soon so I can splurge a little on some celebratory fluff!!


----------



## Kimmlett (Feb 12, 2005)

Everything is so gorgeous!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
kate, do you have a crush on christy?

No no not at all! What would ever give you that idea?









ok yes I do have a crush on her. If only she would let me put out for more of her diapers!!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

O my goddess goodness. Give those ladies a celestial theme and watch them go. WOWSER.

Add me to the "glad my dd is PTd" list. Although theres plenty there for a boy too.

"I will not sign up for Hyena Cart, I will not sign up for Hyena Cart, I will not practice a fake auction..." my mantra for the next few hours, unless of course no one bids on a couple of the lovelies and then, well... all bets are off :LOL
(yes its true, can you believe theres a diaper-posting Mama named Virg who has no HC acct







)


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
thud

Oh Fussybutt... how do i love thee? let me count the ways

Hey now you stole that quote from me! See I'll prove it! :LOL

LOOK: http://www.codegrunts.com/~traci/tem...utt_shrine.htm See the link on the bottom!

Fussybutt quote stealer


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't understand how the auctions work. When it says it ends in 24 hours or 2 minutes after last bid what does that mean exactly? Does that mean that if a bid is placed right now and it is the last one in 2 minutes the auction will be over now even though 24 hours are not up? Or does the 2 minute thing kick in after the 24 hours are up? And if the auctions don't end until tomorrow why are people bidding now and driving the prices up? Sorry to sound like an idiot but I am so confused. I want to try bidding on somethng but it seems too complicated


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

The 2 minute thing kicks in AFTER the 24 hours have passed


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I don't understand how the auctions work. When it says it ends in 24 hours or 2 minutes after last bid what does that mean exactly? Does that mean that if a bid is placed right now and it is the last one in 2 minutes the auction will be over now even though 24 hours are not up? Or does the 2 minute thing kick in after the 24 hours are up? And if the auctions don't end until tomorrow why are people bidding now and driving the prices up? Sorry to sound like an idiot but I am so confused. I want to try bidding on somethng but it seems too complicated










I've never quite figured that out either!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *threeforme2005*
Hey now you stole that quote from me! See I'll prove it! :LOL

LOOK: http://www.codegrunts.com/~traci/tem...utt_shrine.htm See the link on the bottom!

Fussybutt quote stealer
















crap. I hate getting caught when stealing fluff quote!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
crap. I hate getting caught when stealing fluff quote!









:


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, it's the no snipe thing. It's like a going, going, gone statement on an auction. So if someone swoops in at the last moment (nothing wrong with that) everyone else gets one last 2 minute window to up their bid. So, the 24 hours would be the minimum and then, two minutes after the bidding stops.

Those are all so pretty. Really wonderful. The fuz cover in particular is catching my eye.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *threeforme2005*
The 2 minute thing kicks in AFTER the 24 hours have passed









Ok thanks. I overthink everything until the point where I have confused myself to no end :LOL

Well I will be at work when the auctions are winding down *sigh*. I really can't afford those prices anyway.Coming back to MDC has me once again trying to buy things I don't have the money for and then stressing over what to sell to pay for them. I really wish I could get over thinking I NEED one of those Fuz fitteds. I need some therapy or a second job I tell you







:


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Ok thanks. I overthink everything until the point where I have confused myself to no end :LOL

Well I will be at work when the auctions are winding down *sigh*. I really can't afford those prices anyway.Coming back to MDC has me once again trying to buy things I don't have the money for and then stressing over what to sell to pay for them. I really wish I could get over thinking I NEED one of those Fuz fitteds. I need some therapy or a second job I tell you







:

Aw, how is the Volcano anyway? We have missed you.









I know what you mean about the fuz fitteds. They have a wonderful fit. Therapy, that's more expensive than diapers! :LOL


----------



## JNW (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceanone*
Well, it's the no snipe thing. It's like a going, going, gone statement on an auction. So if someone swoops in at the last moment (nothing wrong with that) everyone else gets one last 2 minute window to up their bid. So, the 24 hours would be the minimum and then, two minutes after the bidding stops.

Well, jeez, I wish I'd understood that--I wouldn't have bid so quickly. Not that I stand a chance anyway. Sigh.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *threeforme2005*
Hey now you stole that quote from me! See I'll prove it! :LOL

LOOK: http://www.codegrunts.com/~traci/tem...utt_shrine.htm See the link on the bottom!

Fussybutt quote stealer
















ACTUALLY, I think a little woman by the name of Elizabeth Barret Browning said it first... and I'm pretty sure she was thinking of Fussybutt, too. :LOL

See, I'll prove it...
http://www.emule.com/poetry/?page=poem&poem=2951


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
ACTUALLY, I think a little woman by the name of Elizabeth Barret Browning said it first... and I'm pretty sure she was thinking of Fussybutt, too. :LOL

See, I'll prove it...
http://www.emule.com/poetry/?page=poem&poem=2951


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

Claire -














:
I LOVE LOVE LOVE the fussy dress set. Do you think my ds would mind if I bought it for his birthday?







:LOL


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
ACTUALLY, I think a little woman by the name of Elizabeth Barret Browning said it first... and I'm pretty sure she was thinking of Fussybutt, too. :LOL

See, I'll prove it...
http://www.emule.com/poetry/?page=poem&poem=2951










Aww man I hate getting caught stealing fluff quote! :LOL


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Well I am definately obsessed with that dress set & BAD things happen when that starts.....no need to reply to that Jamie!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
Well I am definately obsessed with that dress set & BAD things happen when that starts.....no need to reply to that Jamie!









Ugh if you are in then I am too. I'll be calling to borrow some money soon







:


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

wow. i can't believe i've kept my pants on and not bid this whole time. do you know how good i'm being, you all? do you KNOW?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *threeforme2005*
Aww man I hate getting caught stealing fluff quote! :LOL









:

So, this is the thing about Random Eclipse... EVERYTHING is so beautiful!!! i think i'd have an easier time playing, what WOULDN'T I bid on!!! :LOL


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

Im not even looking anymore. I know everything is out of my range at this point in time. And I love it all


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

the end is near! i'm going to put ds down for a nap so i'm not tempted!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Congrats to all the winners! And here we were thinking the auctions wouldn't go high cuz everyone is broke. WOOHOO RE WAHMs!!

I am a little pissed over who won the KSS pants though. Think she will pay?







:


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Why are you thinking she won't pay? Who is it? That would annoy me because Z is sick and I planned to go pretty high and I missed out by like a minute because he wanted to nurse in a certain chair and wont let me be on the laptop while he nurses as he is so irritable. Oh well, I would rather have him smiling from Mama milk rather than screaming while I tried to win an auction. There are so many beautiful longies out there to buy anyway!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Ooooooh, now I see who won. Uh oh.


----------



## JNW (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Congrats to all the winners! And here we were thinking the auctions wouldn't go high cuz everyone is broke.

I'm also kind of surprised that although people have been talking about how slow the TP is, many of the Random Eclipse sets went for hundreds of dollars. Yes, the sets are beautiful, but so are some of the things on the TP. Is it the thrill of the hunt that makes the difference?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Meg I was hoping you would get them


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I think it's way lame that SHE won the KSS pants. Considering that she has been banned all over for not paying. It would have been so much better if Meg would have won.

On the upside. . . .congratulate me for showing self control. For the first time-ever. :LOL


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2orionplus1*
I think it's way lame that SHE won the KSS pants. Considering that she has been banned left and right from not paying. It would have been so much better if Meg would have won.

On the upside. . . .congratulate me for showing self control. For the first time-ever. :LOL

Yup. Way lame.

And Christine I am impressed







I really am! Now don't go blowing it by buying anything tonight! :LOL

Me... I am thinking about putting an ISO on the TP for consolation :LOL


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
Me... I am thinking about putting an ISO on the TP for consolation :LOL

:LOL Yeah me too! Who is this face1 person anyway?









I'm surprised at Megan W too. She better pay because Karen deserves the price for those pants. I really hope she won't have to relist them


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

awww, you guys are sweet. I would have rather seen me win also, LOL. But, my babe is happy and that is all I truely care about. A good nurse and a warm snuggle will take me way further than a pair of pants.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

You're a good mama Meg. You so deserved those pants though. It is SO irritating to see people not pay, or pay late on items







:


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

I have no clue who she is, but really hope she pays. Congrats to all that did win something at RE!!!! Everything went way out of my budget, so mamas gotta share pics


----------



## Janieee (Apr 7, 2005)

I won the fluffymail tea set for my diaper raffle community. So glad.


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

congrats to the fussybutt set winners!!! what lucky owners of 1st edition fussy clothing









and yeah to whoever asked for OV adults clothing...WAHMs, we NEED you when our babes PT!!! mama needs a new pair of everything :LOL


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Man..Meg, I came *this* close to bidding for you...but then thought you might have decided not to go so high. DH would have *killed* me if I'd "accidentally" bought those pants! :LOL

Bummer, I was so looking forward to seeing the Buster wear that set, too!


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

congrats to all the winners - some beautiful on the way to you!

meg - i was hoping you'd get those pants too, well, maybe there's still i achance if the other mama doesn't pay...


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

well, I just bought a gorgeous Luxe shirt to console myself :LOL There's still a bunch left...Avocado green


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Who's the person that won the KSS pants? I guess I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Is she the one that had sold those Lucious Organic's to several mamas w/o delivery???


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Now that I'm in the loop... no, I don't believe that's the same person. The one who won the KSS pants is the one who recently won the FCB auction, but didn't pay so Fluffymail had to relist it, because she was mad she didn't win a different FM auction. She posted something here complaining about people sniping.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

oh yeah...I remember that drama :LOL


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

All's fair in love and auctions







Seriously, I am a sniper extraordinaire. I never bid on anything until the last minute or so. If you can't take the heat.... :LOL


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
All's fair in love and auctions







Seriously, I am a sniper extraordinaire. I never bid on anything until the last minute or so. If you can't take the heat.... :LOL


Ah ha! So are you the winner of the fab FM dress set?


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *threeforme2005*
Ah ha! So are you the winner of the fab FM dress set?










Oh no, not the winner...didn't even bid







I was referring to the post right before mine...about the winner of the KSS pants


----------



## Mum2girls (May 26, 2005)

i got the fussybut tee and diaper set














:
but i'm thinking the diaper might be a bit big. i guess she'll grow into it. i've been wanting to try a fussybutt for so long.


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
Oh no, not the winner...didn't even bid







I was referring to the post right before mine...about the winner of the KSS pants









Ah! Gotcha


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mum2girls*
i got the fussybut tee and diaper set














:
but i'm thinking the diaper might be a bit big. i guess she'll grow into it. i've been wanting to try a fussybutt for so long.

Congrats! And what a fabulous first Fussybutt you got too!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Bear*
oh yeah...I remember that drama :LOL


Darn I must have missed that one









I was going to bid on the Gold Fuz fitted but then I ended up getting rear ended yesterday and was pretty shook up about it because my son was in the car with me. I had a moment of perspective where I felt so lucky that we were okay that it seemed so foolish to spend that much on a diaper. Unfortunetly that moment has passed and I am looking around to buy something...







:

In fact if the winner of the Gold Fuz decideds they don't want it pm me and I'll buy it from you.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Darn I must have missed that one









I was going to bid on the Gold Fuz fitted but then I ended up getting rear ended yesterday and was pretty shook up about it because my son was in the car with me. I had a moment of perspective where I felt so lucky that we were okay that it seemed so foolish to spend that much on a diaper. Unfortunetly that moment has passed and I am looking around to buy something...







:

In fact if the winner of the Gold Fuz decideds they don't want it pm me and I'll buy it from you.









SO glad you and Brandon are ok.


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*







SO glad you and Brandon are ok.









Me too! I hope the car's not too damaged and I'm happy you are both safe! I have dreams that I'm in a car accident with Josh in the car all of the time. It's one of my worst fears.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I ended up getting rear ended yesterday and was pretty shook up about it because my son was in the car with me. I had a moment of perspective where I felt so lucky that we were okay that it seemed so foolish to spend that much on a diaper.

Gasp!!! I can't believe you were rear ended. I'm glad neither of you was hurt!!! No wonder you were shaken up.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I am okay other then a very sore back and neck and Brandon has no complaints. My car is drivable but will need a new bumper. It looks like the insurance company of the person at fault will pay for the damages. The only problem is there were 4 cars involved and only a certain amount that the company will pay so we may not all get the full amount we need.







: But again I am so thankful that we are okay.


----------



## nznats (Jul 17, 2005)

I cant believe how high some of those things went... Other than looking really cute and being made out of good materials etc, why exactly would one pay so much on something that there kids may reck or only be in for 6 months or less??


----------



## Mum2girls (May 26, 2005)

i guess i just had to try a fussybut and this was my only chance :LOL . and it is for a good cause. and it's only once in a lifetime right








congratulations to all those who won. i hope christy and her family are ok.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nznats*







I cant believe how high some of those things went... Other than looking really cute and being made out of good materials etc, why exactly would one pay so much on something that there kids may reck or only be in for 6 months or less??

Lots of reasons. Money is relative to one's financial situation. Also, it takes a LOT of time to dye, sew, embroider, applique, etc. Most WAHMs barely make a minimum wage, if that. Even hyena mamas. We are so used to mass produced clothing that we have forgotten the art of handmade items.

On a side note, I hate when threads simply disappear. Maybe I was hallucinating last night. :LOL


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*
On a side note, I hate when threads simply disappear. Maybe I was hallucinating last night. :LOL









:


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*







:


----------

